# Blaupunkt Chicago IVDM-7002



## tigermit (Sep 4, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a pinout for the Chicago IVDM-7002?.
I don't have a power connector for it and am unable to track one down. I can easily make a lead myself if I can find out the wiring for it.
Thanks guys


----------

